# Voldemort the Goat



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 15, 2012)

Goats in the news again.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=22...-voldemort-the-fainting-goat&s_cid=featured-4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 15, 2012)

He doesn't even have horns!! WIMP!! lol

I love goats. That is too funny.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like Voldemort was in rut, hah! Poor lad, I am sure that was a harrowing experience for him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 15, 2012)

Between the comments of the boy and the comments of the news anchors, just reminds me of how far removed people are from livestock animals. Not sure why everyone thinks he is freaky or possessed. Looks like a normal goat to me.

It was funny though.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a cute story...I like the "spin" on it too! I guess Voldemort isn't that myotonic after all is he? - he also seems a little species-confused! I'd like to hear the 911 call about the 'boy struggling with a goat.'  I think Hollywood might come calling to make this a live-action Thriller! lol 
Too cute.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 15, 2012)

Awww, but voldemort just thought he was cute!!! Maybe the teen should shower more often so he doesn't smell so much like a female goat


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL!!!!!


----------

